# 
.

,   - ,          ,         , -  , -  .    ,       ?

----------


## AZ 2

.    .

----------

....,    ,      ...

----------

,   ?    ??     ...

----------

,       ----             .             ,  .

----------

1  2010  N 139-    (  1970 )    ( n 132), " ", N 146, 06.07.2010
  ,  . ,       .    -   .
*PS/*   () -   ""  07.07.2010 "   "
*PSS* ** ,  .

----------

-     2011    :Frown:

----------


## mln

,           :
       .   ,    ,    28-    14 .
*  .*
 ,       : 
      ,    .  ,    , ,  15 ,    ,     .        . 

         ,         . 
-,             . 
-, *         ,   .*

----------

,     :Frown:  
   ...  -...

----------

** ,   , ?     ,      .

----------

,     :Frown:   ,     ....

----------


## 258

,      -     .

----------

N 132 "  "



> 12
> 
> **         ,   3  3  ,  ** ,   ,     ,    **.


 :      ,     ...  ,   ...

----------

> ,      ,     ....

----------


## mln

[QUOTE=;52860052] N 132 "  "
/QUOTE]

  . 12   . 3 . 3  N 132   ,     ,  :
1.	   *  ,        * .
2.	        . 

    21 ,      28 . /. 115 /
    ,     /. 126 /,    .     - ** 

 : ..    _    2011  , 
 :      ,     ...  ,   ..._

----------


## GSokolov

. 12 ,      ,  * *   3   (     ).          ,  ,   ,    ,      .
        ,           ( ..            ).

----------


## .

**,       .   ,       (     ,     -  )       .
    ,    ,  ,        :Smilie:

----------

...   ,   ,     .

----------

.
, ,  .
      2006 , ,    28 .       46  . ,      2011 ,   ,   ,      ?        ?    2011       ( 10 ),       18 .,   ,       ?

----------


## Storn

..... !  :Wow:

----------


## Natasel

> 1.     ,        .


  ,       :Frown: 
   2   .

----------


## 223

> ,      
>    2   .


       .        4 ,       :Smilie:

----------

...  :     ,          ,     ,      ...

...

----------


## serbinko

> .
>       2006 , ,    28 .       46  .


      ,     2011

----------

> 


  ?

----------


## YUM

> ...  :     ,          ,     ,      ...
> 
> ...


,          ?    ,      ,   ,   .. ( - ,    -). 
,   "-"    .     ,  ,   .     .     -   ... :Wink:

----------


## .

> ..


  ?      .   ,    3       
  -    (      ),          .     
       ,   .

----------


## mln

> ...  :


             :
   N 152   :
-  **    .
  N 154     (  ):
- * *     1  14 ,    7   2 .   

     .....

----------

,      **   ...

You see?

----------


## .

.        .    ,   ,      .
    .   ,      :Smilie:

----------

> ,     2011


  ,    .  .


> You see?


**,  You see.
           ,       (   -  28 ).

----------


## mln

: 

_      N132 ,   . 

         ,         
_

----------


## -

> .....


   -   139-           . 
,                       ,    ( 90-  2006.),      (    28 ..,    21 )       (    )     .     .4 .15  , .2 .5  101-  15.07.1995    Ի, . 10  ,       ""  .

         ,       
   ?

----------


## .

*-*, -     .

----------

...

----------


## mln

> ...


       ?  
It is all lexicon and legal literacy? Such illiteracy, the prime minister names dullness.
You called in the VAT? Then call in the International Labour safety, ask them. There will make sign language translation....

----------

Who are you to fucking lecture me?

----------


## saigak

> Who are you to fucking lecture me?


   ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

:



> 4
> 
> 1. ,         ,        ,    ,        ,        .


,            ,          ...

,     ,      28 ,      ...

----------


## GSokolov

> ,     ,      28 ,      ...


  ,     ,            ,       .      ,       .

----------

*GSokolov*,       ...         ""    ...

----------


## GSokolov

> ""    ...


     .         28  ()       ,               .  , ,      __              (  ).

----------


## mln

> Who are you to fucking lecture me?


Yes!! nockout ()!!!  yes! ..yes!.... 

    !       Fucker?
             ,    .

*saigak*,    - -  (..)-, .
  .....   .

----------


## saigak

> *saigak*,    - -  (..)-, .
>   .....   .


   ?

----------


## mln

,  **: *,*  You see

----------

,    "   (  1970 )    ( N 132)"    ?

----------


## mln

1  2010               N 132, 135, 154.
" 
"          " 
"      "

----------


## mln

> ...,       ....


,     ,   ,,  ,,   ,  .. ** .._ * ,    
 .      .    ,     ...       .        ...      .....          -     _ 
       :    ...
   : , ..  ,    ,    ,  ߻
**     ,                ̻          ,      --. ... 
**.
        1, 2  9,   5    37,  135  ,    ,                →       (≥3/5)  →       (≥3/5)     →              .
 ------------------------------------
*,          **.  
** # 37

----------


## ˸

> .


   ,  ... 


> ,     ,      28 ,      ...


 


> ,                    (  ).


       ,   ...

----------


## mln

> ...  **     ...


           132         . 
        II.     ,     () ,       -        2002.,    .

----------

> ,     2011


    ,    -   ....

----------


## mln

> ...


 http://www.klerk.ru/law/articles/192491/

----------

> ,    -   ....


C     ,    -       ,         -  ,       ,          ?

----------

?    ,     2009    ,          .    ?    ,  ,      ...

----------

,  -   .        .

- :       .   .   -      .

----------

...    -  ,     ...          ...    ...

----------

,    .   -.      ,             ,    ,      ,         ,     0.  ,            .  ?

----------


## mln

> ,             .  ?


 ....       :No-no:

----------


## saigak

> 


     .

----------


## msas

.6  -   (  )     .... 
"_ ,   ,        ,       ,_"

: 
- _ 1  
"        - ,   , ...._"

: 
-  10   
_"       ,       ,    ,  "_. 


, .10      ?

----------


## .

4 ,    3.

----------


## Na28ta

?         ,     ,  ,  ...

----------

,    ...

----------


## Na28ta

...

----------


## mln

> ?


 
     ?  .....  http://www.rg.ru/2010/07/06/konvenciya.html

----------

> ...


 *Na28ta*,  .
   () .-       .
 .

----------


## Na28ta

...   ,   -    .              .  ?      ,      (    ,     ),     ,      :Frown:

----------


## saigak

....  ?

----------


## Na28ta

,   ?   18 ?

----------


## saigak

,  ?

----------


## Na28ta

: 


> ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------

...          ...       ...  ...

----------

:      (    ).

         ,          .

 . 2 . 123  ,      ,    .

      ?

            .

,       ,   ,   ,        .

     .     ,        .     :    ,   ,  .      .

  (    ):

         08.10.2010     Ļ      ,  . 1 . 5.27  ,           40 000 .      .   04.05.2011     ,    .         . 1 . 5.27                   ,        . . 114, 115, 122, 123      01.07.2010 .      .     .          (  05.07.2011    21-180/2011)

:    " . -13     ",     " "   (   2011.)    "-" (11.3)

----------

...   ,        -,         ,    ,       ,               ...

----------


## mln

> ...   ,        -,         ,    ,       ,               ...


  ,        ...

      ,       "" ...
   ....   "" ...

----------

.   1.02.2011.  6     .       !

----------


## h-r-elmira

14    .   ,          .

----------


## h-r-elmira

14 ,     )))             .

----------


## Na28ta

,        6 .  ,    .       .          1  2012     14   .

----------


## h-r-elmira

.

----------


## h-r-elmira

2 ,         14   ,     , ..  .

----------


## h-r-elmira

,   ,     ...   ,      .

----------


## saigak

> 14


   ,   14 ? 

 122.           *.             *

----------


## .

> ...  :     ,          ,     ,      ...
> 
> ...


  .       .    ,     .

----------

